# KDE4 Install



## aaronsmith86 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to install kde4 from a fresh install (have tried kde3 but ran into similar problems).

I am receiving the following errors:

```
Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/soprano/work/soprano-2.7.6 
Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/soprano
Error code 1

stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4
Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility/jovie
Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility/kdeaccessibility4
Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4
Error code 1
```
I have tried to go into /usr/ports/textproc/soprano/work/soprano-2.7.6 and ran *make clean install clean* but *I* end up with the following errors but *I* receive the same errors at it loads to about 75%.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. This is the first time *I*'ve installed FreeBSD, *I*'ve used it before, but only on a set up system with only cli, so *I* don*'*t really know what *I* am doing. I've gone through similar threads and tried upgrading all the ports, *I* had a look in UPDATING but couldn't find anything.


----------



## aaronsmith86 (Jul 3, 2012)

More on previous message after running *make clean install* for soprano-2.7.6 *I* receive the following (after 76%)

```
Linking CXX executable sopranod
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libpcre.so.0, needed by /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_fullinfo'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_get_stringtable_entries'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_get_stringnumber'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_config'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_compile2'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_free'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_exec'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_study'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_dfa_exec'
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/soprano/work/soprano-2.7.6
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/soprano/work/soprano-2.7.6
***Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2012)

Error 1 is just a generic error, the actual error happens before that. Please post the full error.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2012)

You seem to be missing devel/pcre.


----------



## aaronsmith86 (Jul 3, 2012)

I installed pcre 8.30 by going to the folder running *make clean install clean*, *I* then received:

```
pcre-8.30_2 is already installed
 You may wish to ''make deinstall''...
```
I did this and ran *make reinstall*, this installed properly.

I went back to /usr/ports/x11/kde4 and ran *make clean install clean* and *I* still received the message in my first post.

The full error message is:

```
Linking CXX executable sopranod
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libpcre.so.0, needed by /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_fullinfo'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_get_stringtable_entries'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_get_stringnumber'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_config'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_compile2'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_free'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_exec'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_study'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pcre_dfa_exec'
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/soprano/work/soprano-2.7.6
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/soprano/work/soprano-2.7.6
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/soprano/work/soprano-2.7.6
***Error code 1


Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/soprano
Error code 1

stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4
Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility/jovie
Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility/kdeaccessibility4
Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4
Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4
Error code 1
```


----------



## aaronsmith86 (Jul 3, 2012)

This takes place after the following lines:

```
Linking CXX shared library libsopranoserver.so
[74%] Built target sopranoserver
[74%] Generating sopranodcore.moc
Scanning dependencies of target sopranod
[75%] Building CXX object server/CMakeFiles/sopranod.dir/sopranod.cpp.o
[75%] Building CXX object server/CMakeFiles/sopranod.dir/sopranodcore.cpp.o
[76%] Building CXX object server/CMakeFiles/sopranod.dir/lockfile.cpp.o

And then the error messages start
Linking CXX executable sopranod
...
..
.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah, devel/glib20 is looking for an older version of pcre. Update devel/glib20 first.


----------



## aaronsmith86 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you, that did work.

So the past couple of hours i have let it load and tried to fix the below issue with no luck:

```
Linking CXX executable strigiclient
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libpng.so.6, needed by /usr/local/lib/qt4/libqtGui.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so: undefined reference to 'png_get_valid'
....
there are about 30 undefined references to 'png_xxx_xxx'

Stop in /usr/ports/deskutils/strigi/work/strigi-0.7.7
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/deskutils/strigi/work/strigi-0.7.7
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/deskutils/strigi/work/strigi-0.7.7
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/deskutils/strigi
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility/jovie
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility/kdeaccessibility4
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility/kdeaccessibility4
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4
***Error code 1
```

When i saw the kdeaccessibility, i remembered in UPDATE that for KDE 4, we were suppose to run pkg_delete(1) on a range of things. I did this. But i received the error:


```
pkg_delete: no such package 'kde-runtime-*' installed
```
... (for each one)


----------



## aaronsmith86 (Jul 3, 2012)

Apologies

By fixing it, i ran `# portmaster -r png-` to upgrade all ports using png.
I then ran into issues with textproc/p5-XML-SAX, which was resolved with a `# make deinstall reinstall`.

I then ran `# portmaster -r png-` again which loaded for quite a while (a really long time actually) then it produced:

```
failed to make /devel/gobject-introspection & avahi-app-0.6.29.1
```

It was that time i just tried to run make install for x11/kde4, but i reached the same point as the error above.

So i tried the pkg_delete but this has no benefit either.


----------



## aaronsmith86 (Jul 3, 2012)

I just re read what i wrote, the issue is not fixed, I attempted to fix by completing the above.

If possible i still require assistance.


----------



## aaronsmith86 (Jul 7, 2012)

This was solved by starting completely over from boot cd. Although it took about 50 hours with no real issues.


----------

